# Cancel MSN internet, but keep @msn address?



## Lurker (Apr 2, 2005)

I was just wondering if it is possible to keep your [email protected] email address after you cancel your MSN internet dialup account. Maybe through Hotmail or something. 

I am wondering because my Mother has this service and I would like to switch her to something better, but she will be reluctant to change her email address.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 2, 2005)

I don't know for sure, but sincerely doubt it. I don't think any ISPs allow you to keep an address unless you are paying them, other than Netzero's limited/restricted freebee. (Free bump.)

Larry


----------



## wquiles (Apr 2, 2005)

Lurker,

You can't. Welcome to the one thing ISP's can do to try to lock you in their control - people's reluctance to change their email address /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif

Everytime you switch from one ISP to another you will get a new email address, which is only valid in their mail servers. As long as they are the ones who control your mail, they can and will not let you keep using your email once you leave them.

I got tired of this BS many years ago and decided to use yahoo email instead. For about $10-20 per year I have a dedicated email account that will be active no mater what ISP I use. 

So I use my yahoo email which is independent of my ISP. The ISP simply gives you a path to the internet - you don't have to ue their email.

If you do want to read email sent to your ISP email (upgrade notices, pricing increases, etc., that I am sure you want to get!), what you do is you go to your email settings (in your new ISP's email section) and simply forward all of your ISP email to your yahoo email - you will never miss one of their important emails /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

Bottom line is that even with my "method", you still have to change email address. The point is that you change your email address ONCE AND FOR ALL. Then, anytime you get pissed at your ISP or want to try cable modem vs. DSL vs. ???, you can simply laught at your ISP /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif and tell them "Hasta la vista, baby!" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

Will


----------



## nethiker (Apr 2, 2005)

MSN offers their "Premium" service which seems to be email and antivirus/security without internet access for $9.95/mo.

Greg


----------



## wquiles (Apr 2, 2005)

Greg,

Great find - that might just work for him, if MSN will let them re-use their existing email. This is the same type of service that I have from yahoo - a premium email account without Internet access.

I followed the links and tried to join but they come to a screen in which it seems that you need to pick a new email address in the MSN domain /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

Maybe in this case, since you would still sign up to have an email account with MSN, you could contact them and ask them to let you sign-up for this service while keeping your existing email address. It is worth a try /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Will


----------



## PhotonBoy (Apr 2, 2005)

Just make the jump and go for Gmail all at once. You'll never be bound to a single ISP again. Lots of space. Don't like Gmail?, try yahoo mail or hotmail. (Neither is MY cup of tea. YMMV)


----------



## Empath (Apr 2, 2005)

MSN handles their msn.com differently from other ISP email addresses. The msn.com email is handled in the same manner as Hotmail. In fact, you log into msn.com the same way. Microsoft gave msn.com addresses, not only to their ISP users, but also gave one to everyone that tried out the alternate browser called MSN Explorer. I received one, and it's still good even though I didn't continue using the browser. I just log into it at the Hotmail site.

You don't need to get the premium account to get a msn.com address. You can register here for a free msn.com address. Microsoft doesn't widely announce it, but it's just a part of the Hotmail thing.


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 3, 2005)

Not MSN specific, but I've found that most ISP's that offer e-mail forwarding have forwarding that is independent of their login process.

I've had many (10 or more) ISPs since 1990. Many of them allowed forwarded e-mail, so the mail went to my account. All but one of the forwarded mail accounts remained in effect for more than a year after I canceled my account. Almost all of the forwarded mail accounts went away when the ISP was bought up by a bigger ISP.

I have my own domain and mail server, so I don't have to worry about the ISP anymore.


Daniel


----------



## Saaby (Apr 3, 2005)

As a MSN Dialup telephone tech support agent, I just can't imagine why you would want to cancel MSN! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


Yes, she can keep her MSN email address. MSN does not offer email forwarding, but after you cancel the account it will turn into a free Hotmail account with 250 MB of storage. It might be 2 MB initially, but free accounts are 250 MB now so hers will eventually turn to that.

However, she is locked into using the Hotmail website. If you do the $20/year Hotmail Plus she gets 2 gig of storage, no ads on the Hotmail website (After she signs in) and HTTP access so she can check her email using Outlook Express.


MSN Premium is nice because it's $10 a month and you still have access to all your MSN features, but the nicest part about it -- that part that is rarely advertised, is that you can buy it a year at a time for like $80 (or something, not sure what the exact number is) and the MSN Premium includes a free subscription to McAfee's Firewall and Antivirus software -- which could easily cost you $60+ a year.

Or, the super super super cheap plan -- call and get a 100% pay by the minute dialup account. It's like $3 a month and $0.02 for each minute you are dialed in or something like that, but if you use the MSN software through another ISP than it doesn't cost you anything over your $3 a month.


----------



## Lurker (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks all!


----------



## idleprocess (Apr 3, 2005)

Another option - sign up with an ISP that offers MSN Premium as a feature, such as the one I work for /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------

